# Dog Recovery after long hunt



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Do you all do anything specific after a long days hunt with your dogs?

My Britt is 16 months old now and conditioned fairly good as we walk and run the field daily.

He has had a few long days hunting on the past few weekends being this is my first season with him and im all excited; just as he is we been hunting a lot and long days. Ive noticed he is pretty much smoked on the way home and rests hard all evening. I notice today after yesterdays hunt he seems pretty drained also.

He eats Pro Plan Performance food and has plenty of water. Im guess'n maybe he is sore just like i get if i work out hard after a long respite from the gym.

I just don't want him to get hurt. I been going easy and only short walks and short play time running the lawn the day or so after the hunts.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

I have found the similar wipe out after prolonged hunting by my bigger running dogs. I tried maltodextrin on my trip out to SoDak, mixed 2-3 tablespoons in the waterdish and gave it to the dogs after they were down (for best results it must be given within 30 minutes of excersice). I ran two days with it and two days with out it and think it gave the dogs an extra step the next day.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

That name rings a bell but i don't know why. Is that human stuff or canine stuff?

I see all sorts of suppliments for dogs, just don't know how much is hype and not needed.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Temps over 65* with a dog NOT in great condition can be dangerous. You feel comfortable, but that dog is running all the time. They overheat, esp if not well conditioned.
Be aware of the signs of heat exhaustion and heat stroke. Dogs dont sweat like humans. They pant, and are air cooled.
Take some breaks and give the dog drinks of water, wet him down and make them rest for 5 minutes every once in a while.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I mentioned in another post that I look at an all day hunt as the "marathon" that I've been training my dog for. As anyone who's run a marathon knows (or even seriously RUN a 5k for that matter), you're going to be pretty stiff the next day.

I like to get my dogs out the next day, regardless. I think the best thing for a sore body is gentle exercise the day after. My dogs were wiped after Sunday, got an easy workout today, and will probably do a decent length run tomorrow.

Maybe it's an unfair assumption to think they recover the same way we do, but it seems to work.

KW


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Maltodextrin is a simple sugar that will replace glycogen stores in your dog's muscles if given in a timely fashion. You can get it at a home brew shop (call Begick's) by the pound. I got 2lbs. for about 4 bucks and it should last me years. I only use it if I am hunting for multiple days hard, like an out west trip.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I dont think there is anything that can replace good ole conditioning. For the last two months I have been running my pup (17 month old GSP) regularly. Running him rather hard actually.. However, you could also boost the protein in his food during hunting season. After much research my belief is that a higher protein food boots engery levels and will make the dog less suseptible to injury in the field. I feed Innova 25% protien during the off season and during hunting season I bump it up a bit. I have been experimenting with high protien food this hunting season and the dog seems to have ALOT of energy and doesnt burn out as quickly. During normal hunting days I feed Innova 25% Large Breed mixed with Innova EVO 42% Protien. When I know I am going to have a very long day in the field I feed straight EVO 42%. If you plan on doing this you might want to look for a higher protien food made by the same company you are currently feeding. The dogs system seems to be OK with the change in food because I am not switching to a completely new brand/ Manufacturer. 

Hope that helps!!
Just my $0.02
Jeff


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Conditioning and quality food throughout the year a huge keys.

If I hunt multiple days in a row I usually toss in some quality "people" food along with his regular diet. Jaeger ate alot of leftover prime rib that I had been packaging for him over the season. Scientific no, but I figure extra fats and protein sure wont hurt.

This season I also supplemented him with a buffered isotonic nutritional supplement containing the following:

Sodium chloride 
Potassium chloride 
Citric acid 
Sodium citrate 
Glycine 
Glucose

I like to toss in a rest day or moderate day every 3-4 days if I am hunting. I rested him/me 2 days out of the first 11 days of the season that we were away hunting.

I do look forward to having another dog in the mix for next season.





hehibrits said:


> Maltodextrin is a simple sugar that will replace glycogen stores in your dog's muscles if given in a timely fashion. You can get it at a home brew shop (call Begick's) by the pound. I got 2lbs. for about 4 bucks and it should last me years.



Nice tip!! Why didn't you tell me this along time ago!!!!:lol:

I found the dog supply places are fairly pricey about stuff like this!!!!


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Alaskan sled dogs have to run all day every day pulling weight. Personally I would tend to ask the people who drive them what it is that they feed them and do otherwise to make sure they can keep going day in and day out.

Some research on the topic at least wouldn't hurt.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

just to put things in perspective , i watched a show on sled dogs the other day and they stated a long day for a sled dog could be a the human equivilent to running a dozen marathons. and the dogs are ready to go again the next morning. 
so i'd say, if the dog isn;t limping, he's just tired and let them sleep . feed them well and give water frequently. those dogs are way tougher then you are.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh,, sled dogs in the artic basicly live on seal blubber and water.


----------



## Capt. Tony (Oct 3, 2005)

Please treat your dog like a valued friend--not simply as a "tool." Someone mentioned how hard they work in the field compared to our slow saunters.

The dogs will run as long and as hard as you allow them to do so. That doesn't mean it's good for them. 

As a guide, I've found that even young dogs "hit the wall" at two hours. Keeping them out after that long, in my humble opinion, is wrong.

I know that opinions are like navels. Everybody's got one, but that's mine for whatever it's worth.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Ruger, you didn't indicate what you consider a "long day" for your dog. 

I just hunted my two dogs 9 straight days. My 3 yr old hunted 3 1/2 hrs per day and my 10 mo old 2 1/2 hrs per day with no lack of energy. I add a half can of Working Dog Stew (high protein quaity meat) to there regular pro plan meal in the evening.

If your talking about working your dog 6+ hrs a day I think that takes alot of pre season conditioning to work up to that for hunting days on end. Your dogs will tell you when it's time to quit.

Jim


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

Capt. Tony said:


> Please treat your dog like a valued friend--not simply as a "tool." Someone mentioned how hard they work in the field compared to our slow saunters.
> 
> The dogs will run as long and as hard as you allow them to do so. That doesn't mean it's good for them.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, but I don't think that we can put a timeline on it. There are too many variables to consider - temp, cover, etc.

What's your thought on the 2 hour mark?


----------



## bigdaddy44 (Aug 28, 2008)

I give my dog a can of recovery food that I get from my vet. It has extra electrolytes, kind of like gatorade ( except its solid canned food ). However, I only hunt my dog about three hours mabey four, but at four he is tired. He does not seemed to be tired at all the next day and he still runs around in the yard that night. I can't say if it really works but my dog really likes it and its his reward for doing a job well done.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

When in camp they are in the crates, no fun times running and playing with the other dogs. Might get hurt to if they are ruff housing. After a hunt, bingo, crate time. 

I am a strong advocate of getting a dog in good shape before the season starts. Persoanlly I think it takes 6 to 8 weeks of good hard runs 3 days a week at first then 4 days a week. It takes a lot of time, but well worth it. 

A dog that is panting and sucking wind with its tounge bout touching the ground will have a tougher time finding birds than a dog in good condition.

If muscles are torn a few days of kennel rest might be in order. 

Its not to often I do LONG 3 to 4 hours hunts. I like to get in and get out. If there are birds there we hunt a bit longer.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Never did anything special with my dogs/dog and if I'm out till day's end so is the dog. Special foods, supplements - bah - split a couple of ham-and-cheese on rye. Lots of carbs., fat and protein. Maybe a little extra food just before the lights go out. Never had a GSP quit on me or come up lame and they can go all day. I usually hunt my dog/dogs day in and day out about five hours on the ground - thick U.P. bird covers etc. And *ALWAYS* a warm, dry place to sleep - where I sleep they sleep. Having said that I keep them in shape during the off-season and I do my level best to keep myself in shape.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well what i have considered a long day is hunting from about 9am to about 3pm with several little rests and one longer one in the middle.

Ive conditioned and fed him well, Pro Plan Extreme athlete is high protien and fat. Could just be a bit of a shocker on his system. I do rest him often even though i have to force him to do so.


Maybe next summer i will road him some with the quad in the evenings.

Thanks for all the pointers and assurances; seems his tired butt is normal.


----------

